# Black Mambas with the Center Lug Removed



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

They look incredibly aggressive, but i'd sure hate to be the driver of that bike..... Can you say rough ride?

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

That looks nice!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

wonder how they work. probably great in sugar sand.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

That looks cool but i bet his teeth rattle when he drives!!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

That will depend on where he rides.... cool and practical are not even close here. Wonder what they weigh now,heard they were ridiculously heavy.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

That is insane, I think I would of cut every other center lug. Or maybe cut the lugs in half.


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

they weigh around 66 lbs.. but i think they would skim across a mud pit pretty good..


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Paddle tires with roid rage...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

muddaholic 09 said:


> they weigh around 66 lbs.. but i think they would skim across a mud pit pretty good..


Skim!?!? Haha! At near 70lbs there ain't nothing out there that could spin them quick enough!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

needs a hemi....:rockn:


----------

